# Little Hole in the Wall



## owls84

One thing I love is going to a new hole in the wall resturant when I travel. Problem is they are hard to find. So I want to start this thread for everyone to post their favorite little fajita place or the best burger joint in their city. 

To keep it simple try posting in this format: 

*Resturaunt Name:
Kind of Food:
Location: (it can be directions or an address)
What you like about it: (the service or a certain dish, give us a good discription of why it's the place to go) *


----------



## JTM

Bryan:

Square One
Italian
Downtown Bryan, they have Christmas lights up year round.
GREAT Italian food (traditional Italian food, fresh, etc).  Best place for valentine's day.  Great wine as well.  Only 10 tables in the entire place.

College Station:

Chicken Oil.  J. Cody's BBQ.  Lane's.  Harvey Washbanger's.  Dixie Chicken.  Fitzwilly's. 

Welborn:

Hullabaloo Diner
Home cookin'
It's wellborn.  Go to wellborn and if you miss the diner on the side of the road (there are only like 3 roads and it's the main one), you don't deserve to go.

Snook:

Sodalek's
Steak.  That's it.
Same as Hullabaloo.  Go to Snook from College Station, can't miss it.

Why you should eat there?







Brenham:

The Southern Flyer Diner (in the Brenham airport)
50's cafe.  Waitresses dress up like they did in a soda shop from the 50s.  50s jukebox included.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Restaurant Name: Kobe Steak
Kind of Food: Japanese Steak House
Location: 515 Springtown Way San Marcos, TX  78666
What you like about it: The absolute best steak I've ever had!


----------



## JTM

well it's kobe beef.  i wouldn't call that a hole in the wall.  more like diamond in a museum.



also:

Salt Lick.  Find it... it's worth it.

That and Kruetz BBQ.  both are south of Austin area.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Restaurant Name: Blake's Cafe
Kind of Food: Home Cook
Location: 9216 FM 725, Mc Queeney, TX 78123
What you like about it: Best chicken fried steak eva!






Restaurant Name: Clear Springs
Kind of Food: You name it
Location: 1692 Hwy 46 South New Braunfels
What you like about it: Best catfish and onion rings






http://www.clearspringscafe.com/#p7EPMc2_2


----------



## JTM

there we go.


----------



## Dave in Waco

*Resturaunt Name:* DeMarias Bar-B-Q
*Kind of Food:* Bar-B-Q
*Location: (it can be directions or an address)* 1000 Elm Street, Waco, TX.   Exit I-35 at MLK Parkway.  Go North on MLK Parkway over the overpass and turn right at the 2nd light on Elm.  It'll be about 10 blocks down on your left.
*What you like about it: (the service or a certain dish, give us a good discription of why it's the place to go)* It's all good, but they only serve lunch.  It was ranked by Texas Monthly as one of Texas' top bar-b-q spots, and serves it on butcher paper.  Don't forget to get your gravy too.


----------



## MGM357

Crawfish Shack
5822 FM 2100
Crosby, TX â€¢ 281-462-2121
http://www.crawfishshack.com/

Simply the best crawfish and shrimp. If you don't get there early, you may have to wait a while. Bring your own beer and they provide coolers.


----------



## ljlinson1206

*Restaurant Name:  *Blue Moon BBQ*
 Kind of Food: *BBQ*
 Location: *B-5, Tx  On the corner of OSR and FM 1940 in Robertson County between Normangee and Wheelock*
 What you like about it: *They have the best BBQ I've ever had.  I have travelled alot and and had BBQ from I35 all the way to Lousianna.  Blue Moon tops them all.  They cook on a REAL Pit, not a comercial smoker thingy. There are four small tables set up in a little Morgan building where you can dine in.  Most folks just take it to go.  They are only open Friday - Sunday from 11:00 till they run out (BBQ) and Thursday nights for Prime Rib.  But please be WARNED, when you eeat here you will want to slap a loved one.*

Makes me want some now.*


----------



## S.Courtemanche

*Resteraunt Name:* Korean Kitchen
*Kind of food:* Korean
*Location:* Killeen, Bus 190 and 10th street
*What I like about it:* Simply the best Korean food in the area (o;


----------



## Beathard

Resturaunt Name: Snow's BBQ
Kind of Food: brisket
Location: Lexington 
What you like about it: Texas Monthly #1
best brisket I have ever tasted. Only open on Saturdays. Sold out by 9:30 am

Resturaunt Name: Sherry's Kitchen
Kind of Food: burgers
Location: Smithville 
What you like about it: Fantastic 1/2 pound burgers. Sherry is a very nice lady. 

Resturaunt Name: Kay's Cafe
Kind of Food: blue plate specials
Location: between Bastrop and Smithville
What you like about it: Gourmet home cooking in a small 5-6 table cafe

Resturant Name: Kreuz Market /or Smitty's BBQ
Kind of Food: BBQ
Location: North edge of / or central Lockhart, TX.
What you like about it: Sausage and Pork Chops: It was featured in the June 2008 issue of Texas Monthly as one of the Top 5 BBQ restaurants in Texas.  It is basically the same as the Smitty's Market BBQ two blocks away.  They brother and sister had a falling out.  Now we have two of the best BBQ joints (virtually the same) two blocks apart.


----------



## Nate C.

Restaurant Name: JuJu's Cajun Crawfish Shak
Kind of Food: Boiled Crawfish, and that's all
Location:18277 FM 365, Fannett TX
What you like about it: Best crawfish in SE Tx. That's all the sell. When the crawfish are gone, they close until next year.


----------



## owls84

How about a few more? (just call it a thread bump)


----------



## jwhoff

Burgers ... Mell's in Tomball.   

Fajitas ... Los Cucos Houston area chain.  


Gotta go ... getting the urge to feed.


----------



## robert leachman

Breakfast Tacos:  Via Arcos on Harrisburg(east of downtown Houston)

Burgers:  Tailgate Grill on FM 2920 (west of Tomball in the Rosehill area)


----------



## Brent Heilman

Meers Store: Located at Meers, OK just outside of the Wichita Mountain Wildlife Refuge. It was rated as one of the top 5 burgers in the country by Bon Apetit Magazine. www.meersstore.com They serve a few different burgers all made with longhorn beef and have added BBQ to the menu which is also good. A great place for some history of the area. It is also a seismic station still in use by USGS.


----------



## robert leachman

Breakfast Tacos:
Bob's Taco Stand. Old downtown Rosenberg
I think the owner and his son are both Brothers


----------



## Blake Bowden

Restaurant: River House Tea Room
Kind of Food: Home Cook
Location: 1617 New Braunfels Â· Gruene, Texas
What you like about it: Fantastic food, wonderful atmposphere!
Website: River House Tea Room

Restaurant: Danny's BBQ
Kind of Food: BBQ
Location: 902 South Canal - Carlsbad, NM. 88220
What you like about it: Best BBQ in New Mexico
Website: Welcome to Danny's Barbecue


----------



## BryanMaloney

Restaurant: Stevie Lew's BBQ
Kind of Food: BBQ
Location: 5340 HWY 35 N, Rockport, Texas
What you like about it: Very good BBQ, most excellent coffee beans roasted and blended by owner's wife.
Website: Stevie Lew's BBQ Kitchen


----------



## Txmason

*church of the blessed brisket*

Restaurant: Church of the Blessed Brisket (actually the Mount Zion Missionary Baptist Church)

Location: Huntsville, Texas


Address:
New Zion Missionary Baptist Church Barbeque
4.5 star rating 32 Reviews
2601 Montgomery Rd
Huntsville, TX 77340
(936) 294-0884

Categories
Barbeque, Churches
URL
http://nzmbc.com
Credit Cards
Yes
Take-out
Yes
Parking
Private Lot
Price Range
$



Type of Food: BBQ and nothing else!


----------



## Txmason

*Mel's*

Resturant: Mel's 

Location: Tomball, Texas


Home
Testimonials
Contact Us
Menu Page 1
Menu Page 2
Kids Menu 

Meat only Menu
Mega Mel Burger
Our Story
Catering
Night Specials
Lunch Menu

Mega Mel Pics
Mega Mel Pics
Events
Welcome
Mel's Country Cafe 
EST. Aug. 15, 1994

We are very proud of the fact Mel's Country Cafe is still family owned and operated.

Mel's Country Cafe is known for our  Home style cooking at family prices.

Hours:
Mon.
Closed
Tues. - Thurs.
11:00am - 9:00pm
Fri.
11:00am - 10:00pm
Sat.
7:00am - 10:00pm
Sun.
7:00am - 5:00pm

24814 STANOLIND RD. TOMBALL, TEXAS 77375
(281)255-MELS (6357)


----------



## Txmason

*Goodson's Cafe*

Goodson's Cafe

Chicken Fried Steaks and home cooking. A Texas original

Goodson's Cafe - Home
goodsonscafetomball.com/Goodson's Cafe. "HOME OF THE BEST CHICKEN FRIED STEAK IN TEXAS". 27931 ...
27931 Texas 249
Tomball, TX 77375-6415


----------



## robert leachman

Mel's is better than Goodson's any day!


----------



## jwhoff

Great!  I heard that "The Church" as it was formally called had burned a few years back.  Is it back in business?

When I worked up Conroe-way we lunched there in mass from the plant many times.  There was one elderly lady who made damn sure you didn't mess up the place.  She was a real alpha-female.  Everyone loved her.


----------



## mattcaler

Zapata Grill in Texarkana for ANYTHING Mexican and AMAZING margaritas.  Also, Road Runner gas station at the Nash exit on I-30 in Texarkana has a pretty ridiculous burger.


----------



## Danbeaux

Blessing Hotel - Blessing, TX

Breakfast and lunch.  Lunch is always a buffet....from enchilada casserole to meat loaf or chicken fried steak...it's all awesome.
Breakfast is huge, and delicious.  Sunday is Biscuit day....giant fluffy gifts from God.  Be ready to get up and get your own coffee....that's how they roll.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Del Norte
Tex-Mex
Godley, Tx

My favorite are the pork tacos.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rpbrown

Dallas--
Strokers Ice House
Hamburgers
Harry Hines just north of Royal

Dallas
Twisted Root Burgers
Hamburgers
Deep Elum

Irving
Rudy's
Mexican
Rochelle east of Beltline

Euless
Napoli's
Italian
HWY 10


----------



## Bill Hosler

Recently we checked out Tejano BBQ and more in Richardson. Hole in the wall joint with awesome border style tacos and AMAZING jalapeno beans

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

Jwhoff

This is it:

New Zion Missionary Baptist Church Barbeque
2601 Montgomery Rd, Huntsville, TX 77340
Call (936) 294-0884




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jvarnell

rpbrown said:


> Dallas--
> Strokers Ice House
> Hamburgers
> Harry Hines just north of Royal
> 
> Dallas
> Twisted Root Burgers
> Hamburgers
> Deep Elum
> 
> Irving
> Rudy's
> Mexican
> Rochelle east of Beltline
> 
> Euless
> Napoli's
> Italian
> HWY 10


Strokers great place to hangout.  If y'all are ever there say high I am there often.  Look for my Patch not my ring.


----------



## Txmason

We need to start a Masonic dinner club. Travel to different restaurants etc. what do you all think?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Hosler

Txmason said:


> We need to start a Masonic dinner club. Travel to different restaurants etc. what do you all think?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Would be cool. There actually is a club in existence called High 12 International 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Dinner club I thought that going to lodge was dinner club.I am a little:screwy:
I am just kidding
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

Thank you Bro. Holser I sent an email to the High 12 secretary. How do you know all this cool stuff ?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Hosler

Txmason said:


> Thank you Bro. Holser I sent an email to the High 12 secretary. How do you know all this cool stuff ?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Ten years of hard labor and a wallet full of dues cards. I used to manage a Masonic temple too.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

A Masonic temple like take care of the building? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Hosler

Txmason said:


> A Masonic temple like take care of the building?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Yes. Lol! A 67,000 square foot building. That's how I got my gray hairs lol. 
http://www.thefreemasonshall.com/Welcome_To_The_Freemasons_Hall/Home.html


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

That is absolutely gorgeous! I bet that was stressful! I would love to see the inside of that building!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill Hosler

It was stressful. 6 days a week lots of times 16 hours a day and no way in the world to satisfy a lot of the membership no matter what I did. I will never do it again lol. 

If you google "Fort Wayne Masonic temple" you will find an newspaper article on an anti Masonic website about me and the temple. There are a lot of photos if the building there. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

That is absolutely gorgeous! I bet that was stressful! I would love to see the inside of that building!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Anything around kerrville area? About to head out to ride the sisters down there a few times. I will be staying in kerrville at YO ranch.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason

Bro. Bennylee

Are you looking for lodge to attend while you are there? If so what dates will you be there?

I have heard of the YO Ranch. Isn't that where Doug Box has photography schools for TPPA? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

Today thru the 18th. I guess the school is at the working yo ranch. I am staying at the yo ranch resort a stand alone entity. Me and wife setting on dock eating in marble falls. It is such a cool town.:thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden

Restaurant Name: Freiheit Country Store
Kind of Food: American Food
Location: 2157 FM 1101 New Braunfels, TX 78130
What you like about it: Best burgers, music and cold beer
Website http://www.freiheitcountrystore.net


----------



## Blake Bowden

Restaurant Name: River House Tea Room
Kind of Food: American Food
Location: 1617 New Braunfels Street New Braunfels, TX 78130
What you like about it: Quiche
Website: http://www.riverhousetearoom.com


----------



## Blake Bowden

Restaurant Name: Pasha Mediterranean Grill
Kind of Food: Mediterranean
Location: 1207 N Loop 1604 West San Antonio, TX
What you like about it: The bread with olive/oil and spices. The Mixed kabob with beef, lamb/chicken with basamati rice is to die for.
Website: http://www.gopasha.com


----------



## Blake Bowden

Restaurant Name: Bourbon Street Seafood 
Kind of Food: American/Seafood
Location: 2815 North Loop 1604 San Antonio, Texas
What you like about it: The Chicken Victoria - "Pan roasted chicken topped roasted garlic, asparagus and pistachio butter sauce." SOOOO GOOD
Website: http://bourbonstreetseafoodkitchen.com


----------



## jvarnell

Bro. Blake,

Your going to get fat if you do all that at one time.  Moderation man....moderation.


----------



## Blake Bowden

jvarnell said:


> bro. Blake,
> 
> your going to get fat if you do all that at one time.  Moderation man....moderation.



lol!


----------

